# Family restaurant in Central



## Dom and Claire West (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi, will be in Central on Saturday with my family including 6y/o daughter and 3y/o son, used to head to Pizza Express in IFC. Can anywhere recommend anywhere suitable for lunch, not looking for Chinese food on this occasion as live on the mainland and don't have much choice other than Chinese food.

Thanks


----------

